# what to do with the crows?



## Adam Wegner (Sep 19, 2007)

what do you guys do when you kill them?


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Adam,

We put them in the freezer so we can keep them until summer.
Then we put them in the fields to scare the other ones and protect the crops.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't feel bad a crow is more or less a practice hunt. This is the time in your life you learn to shoot, shovel, and shut up. As far as I know there are no real definite uses for crows. We need to shoot them to keep the numbers down where they do their winter roosting.


----------



## DrakesMostly (Jun 5, 2009)

I prefer to use them for something useful. Fertilizer comes to mind.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yotes and foxes always need to eat too...


----------

